# How long after sex do you wait to move around?



## Nessicle

As the title says - how long?

I pop a softcup in immediately after sex while still laying down so as not to loose any sperm. I usually need a pee right after as well, so I usually lay down for about 15 mins then get up and pee (like I said - softcup in so I don't loose the spermies). 

If it's afternoon I would then I go make a cuppa and sit wit my legs up on the sofa and not move for a good hour at least. Softcup stays in for at least 6 hours. 

If it's a night time when we have sex, same again with the softcup straight after sex, then lay still for 10 mins, bathroom then back to bed for 8 hours. 

Should I not be moving for an hour or so after?? Will sitting up but with legs up watching tv affect my chances??


----------



## Nessicle

I looooovee Google!!! 

_Moving around afterward
Many women worry that because semen often runs back out of the vagina after sex, there won't be enough sperm left inside to fertilize the egg. Amazingly, sperm are already in the cervix moments after ejaculation. No evidence has been found to show that lying with legs or hips raised after sex improves fertility._


----------



## schnoodle

oooooh! thank godfor that! i did read somewhere that apparently the sperm that leak out have poor motility or are alread dead?? i dont knowhow true this is though!


----------



## Missi

I was going to ask this in preparation for tonight!!!

This is my first day TTC and I got a smilie face on my Clearblue digital OPK this morning :happydance:, how perfect!

It is my intention to put my ipod on and stay still for 20 minutes or so, I can't see that it would harm, even if it is an 'old wives tale' :shrug:


----------



## Nessicle

no certainly wouldnt harm Missi! Good luck with :sex:!!!


----------



## Nessicle

schnoodle said:


> oooooh! thank godfor that! i did read somewhere that apparently the sperm that leak out have poor motility or are alread dead?? i dont knowhow true this is though!

Ooh that's very interesting!


----------



## Kitten-B

I love this thread! This is exactly the sort of daft thing I think about but would probably never ask! 

I've read too that it the leaking out is normal (and is mostly only semen not sperm) and that raising hips etc isn't necessary but I have seen that lying still for just 15 mins or so is recommended, so i've been trying to do that. Used to get up straight way to go to the bathroom but seem to be getting used to the habit of staying in bed together for a wee while afterward now - don't think my OH has noticed that anything is different!

If it's at night I try to just lie still and fall asleep but as a result usually wake up in the middle of the night and go to the bathroom.

Haven't tried softcups, can't quite visualise what they are like (and I am scared of the unknown!), yet, anyway! I am a little confused though - can you go to the bathroom with the soft cup in? 

I'm sure if you keep the soft cup in for ages you don't need to worry so much about lying still etc?

Despite the over-thinking and the forced lying still i'm trying to keep to simple for now. Hoping if people have had babies for thousands of years without trying too hard we may get lucky. Only 2nd month though - and i already know everything month that goes by without BFP will lead to more over-thinking and effort!

Loads of luck to everyone!


----------



## Kaede351

at least half an hour. But I try and sit for as long as I can manage :) Usually I put a dvd on while I'm led on the bed lol.

XxX


----------



## Nessicle

he he well as you can see I'm full of daft questions and not afraid to ask :rofl:

yeah you can go to the toilet etc you can even have sex with softcups in! (although when your ttc this obviously doesnt matter lol!) They're meant for periods but they hold the semen next to the cervix for longer avoiding leakage. 

Just convenience for me really what with needing to get up after to put washing on etc. 

I know what you mean about overthinking, I'm on 2dpo and have promised myself I won't symptom spot this month (or at least as much as last month!)

GL to you xx


----------



## Adelicia

I normally lay down for 30 mins or so. Sperm swim at the rate of 1-4mm per min, which would mean that after 30 mins even the slowest sperm have swam 3cm, which should be enough to get through the cervix.

I don't think it's just the ones with poor motility that fall out when you stand up. I think the effects of gravity means that the semen can drip out faster then healthy sperm swim.

Personally, I think it's one of those 'worth a try' things, and if nothing else, an excuse to make hubby go make a cuppa :D


----------



## schnoodle

i read somewhere that if you clench yourself, when he "shoots" its supposed to squeeze them out!


----------



## angela98661

I'm glad i came across this post i just started using instead softcups no problems yet ty:)


----------



## daddiesgift

When ttc my son I asked doctor about this and he said within one minute of ejaculation sperm reaches its destination so no point in laying upside down or laying down any certain amount of time :) I still do for about five minutes though :haha:


----------



## mrsbuckeye09

I lay on the bed, with my legs up against the head board :rofl:,.... even through there is no proof moving does anything, I am still on the safe side hahah!..


----------



## socitycourty

On my lucky cycle of TTC, we DTD every day for a week and a half around ovulation time, each time I would put my legs up on pillows or on the headboard for at least 15 minutes, then go and have a pee. It worked cause I got my BFP!

We also used Conceive plus for that cycle and it was our lucky one :)


----------



## Cabbage

The night my LO was conceived, I lay with my legs up the wall for like, half an hour!!!! :wacko: We used 'Conceive plus' lubricant!... next time I will do the same. 

It doesn't matter if it's proven to work or not, if it makes sense to you at the time, go for it! Placebo effect, maybe... but if it makes you *believe*, then you're half way there!


----------



## tillyb

mrsbuckeye09 said:


> I lay on the bed, with my legs up against the head board :rofl:,.... even through there is no proof moving does anything, I am still on the safe side hahah!..

I do this too haha.... i dont want any sperm coming out :haha: 

x


----------



## K8star

I try to wait 15 mins. And when I got a peak on my CBFM I used conceive plus as well. Good luck!


----------



## lorileigh

I try and lay with my hips up for 15-30 minutes. I know it says you dont' have to, but if I dont have anything that I have to do right away, I figure why not give the swimmers a little extra gravity.


----------



## sweetie888

I'm with the "it can't hurt, can only help" mindset! I've read to stay in bed in every Chinese-based novel (Joy Luck Club, The Last Emperor, etc.. so it must be a very old wives tale!) 

This month (our first TTC after NTNP), everytime after we :sex: I stayed in bed with a pillow under my hips and legs up or against the wall for at least 30 min. I usually have to get up a pee right after so it was a little awkward the first 2 times. But then the hubby would stay in bed and we'd watch TV together. A few nights I even fell asleep - really nice bonding time w/him actually! :hugs:

Anyways back to the "gravity" matter - usually if I pee right after, you would see a lot of semen come out. But after doing it this way, I almost see nothing fall out (is that the way to describe it? lol) when I go to the bathroom next time. FX'd it worked. :dust:


----------

